# 2005 k3500 dump truck front right axle breaking



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

Whats the deal with these newer chevy axles breaking? This thing only has 6k on it and its had 5 installed just this winter season. They just seam to explode. We take it to the dealer everytime. Is there a reason for this? And no im not driving it in 4 wheel on dry pavement. Only pavment with snow on it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

5 axles in 6K miles? I'd say something else is wrong


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

what else could cause this? bad front diff?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

00bluegtp;1203313 said:


> Whats the deal with these newer chevy axles breaking? This thing only has 6k on it and its had 5 installed just this winter season. They just seam to explode. We take it to the dealer everytime. Is there a reason for this? And no im not driving it in 4 wheel on dry pavement. Only pavment with snow on it.


There simply is no problem at large with our front axles.Can you be more specific when you say ''explode''? If your same dealer has now done this you say 5 times,they would have had to have done an analysis of what's going on.What are they putting in for lube and how much?


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Something else has to be wrong. Has it been in any accidents that would have bent the A-arms or suspension mounting points?
Did someone put the wrong gears on one of the diffs?
Different size tires?
What breaks? The axle, or the CV joints?


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

problem solved... The frame was cracked causing the wheel to push in and pull out on the axle cause the joints to wear quickly. The frame was welded and seems to be good now. One of my guys must have hit somthing really hard with it. Wow i guess the fisher plows are stronger then the trucks frame.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

00bluegtp;1207392 said:


> problem solved... The frame was cracked causing the wheel to push in and pull out on the axle cause the joints to wear quickly. The frame was welded and seems to be good now. One of my guys must have hit somthing really hard with it. Wow i guess the fisher plows are stronger then the trucks frame.


Where was it broken?


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Joe D;1208021 said:


> Where was it broken?


Probably where all the chevy's break...behind the control arm- its a flaw/weak link with Chevy's. There are a few threads about gussets to weld on for preventative.


----------

